# Well, hello there.... Just a teenage INFP.



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi! I'm Katy, an INFP and 4w5. c: I'm pretty new here, but I'm finding my way around pretty well so far. So, I signed up because I may or may not be a huge narcissist. Not really, personality types just really interest me. So, yeah, I'm friendly, I don't bite much. That's all I've got to say.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Katy Linsao and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Katy Linsao. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow there's alot of INFP's joining today XD. welcome to the forum Katy, I hope you hace a nice stay.


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello, Katy. Welcome!


----------



## albertjr (Nov 28, 2012)

*introduction*

I am a new member and I always wanted to contribute my small part for the forum to learn together and share knowledge, I look forward to your help. I am pleased to be part of this community.


----------



## Jharaiz (Aug 11, 2012)

@albertjr @Katy Linsao

Welcome aboard! Its unlikely you'll meet many fellow INFP's in the real world, so welcome aboard the forums full of infps!


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Katy Linsao said:


> Hi! I'm Katy, an INFP and 4w5. c: I'm pretty new here, but I'm finding my way around pretty well so far. So, I signed up because I may or may not be a huge narcissist. Not really, personality types just really interest me. So, yeah, I'm friendly, I don't bite much. That's all I've got to say.



Greetings Katy. A key feature of narcissism is the person who has it cannot admit they are one, let alone question it. 

Some fours are self-centered, perhaps that's what you are thinking. 

Narcissistic Personality Disorder at a Glance


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

:happy: Cool; you joined! I look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

@tanstaafl28 Haha, I don't honestly think I have the disorder, but I'll admit that I can definitely be self-centred.  Maybe I'll take the test anyway, though.... Thanks for the link!


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

@Jharaiz Thanks!  I used to always get ENFP when I took the tests, so when I started getting INFP, it really did make me wonder whether I knew any others. I can only think of one person. Hopefully, I'll meet more of my kind here. ^ ^


----------



## kebrouchard (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome, I'm new too.


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

@Vaan Haha, well, hopefully I'll be somewhat memorable among the new INFPs.  Thanks!


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

@Frosty Thanks!


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

@kebrouchard Aww, thanks, the same to you!


----------



## Vaan (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm sure that you will be ^_^


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 

I sometimes seem narcissistic because I spend a lot of time reflecting on myself and can slip into a "woe is me" attitude very easily, but I don't love myself. (Quite the opposite [most of the time] actually.) :tongue:


----------



## Katy Linsao (Nov 28, 2012)

@Dolorous Haze Thanks!

I totally understand. I over-analyze everything and everyone, and I spend way too much time thinking about where I fit into the equation. Thus, seasonal depression, but I've been okay for the last few winters.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forums Katy, lots of great threads and as you can tell people around. Look forward to catching some of your posts in the future.


----------



## segovois (Nov 28, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to Per C.


----------

